# Yogi Bear's Dakota of Sofie (Dakota) 08/15/99-04/01/09



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

And just a few more


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He looks like a truly special gentleman and I know how hard it is to say goodbye. RIP Good boy!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

THank you for sharing at this very difficult time. I had forgotten you lost another in January. I wish you all the strength you need & compliment you for the wonderful life you gave them.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. Beautiful pictures and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was so sorry to read your update because I was praying so hard Dakota would pull through. He sounds like he was such a great friend and I am sure he is watching over you and Gilmour free from the pain of his seizures.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

More gorgeous than words can say. Thank you for sharing him with us. My heart just breaks for you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry I was coming on here today to see how he was doing. I know this is a very difficult time for you -loosing two so close together. I lost my Tucker in Jan. just shy of his 13th birthday. Know that we are sending all of our thougths and prayers to you at this difficult time. He was a very beautiful boy. Run fast , play hard and sleep soft beautiful Dakota.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

As i said before, am so very sorry that Dakota could not win his battle. From your memories and pictures of him, he was obviously a much loved golden, and i am sure he has left a huge gap in your home.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly fella


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Run like the wind Dakoda. Run free of pain. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I was so hoping he had turned the corner and was going to recover. Many many hugs and prayers for you during this sad time. Godspeed sweet Dakota.....you are very very loved.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,I'm so sorry!.
Beautiful tribute and pictures!.
RIP,gorgeous boy!.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry. Gilmour now has a special angel watching over him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog he was.


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to admit I normally avoid these posts being the chicken I am because I am a big baby at heart. The longer I am here the more I get to know the dogs and owners and Dakota was one I remember. I sit here now writing this at work with big tears in my eyes. I am so sorry to hear about Dakota. I honestly can't imagine what one goes through when they loose their beloved pet. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is so heartbreaking. I'm so glad that he had a parent like you to see him through the hard times and enjoy the good times. I'm so sorry for your loss. Be at peace that he knew how much you loved him, cared for him and was by his side always.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.

Godspeed sweet angel Dakota.................


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

As I said in your other post....I can not imagine having to go through this twice in 3 months.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your tribute to Dakota was heartfelt and the pictures show a handsome, wonderful spirit.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh no....I am so sorry for your loss. Dakota sounds like he was a wonderful boy and he was so handsome. Run free Dakota. 

You are in my thoughts. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I's so very sorry you lost that beautiful boy t epilpsy. Hugs to you all.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Dakota. Those pictures are wonderful, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and that you are going through this again so soon.

RIP Dakota


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for posting the pictures, they are very nice.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy. I am so sorry. I do not think I could handle losing 2 in three months time. I thought it bad enought to have lost our 17 year old cat, Pippi in April 2006, then our 12 yr. 3 month old golden boy, Buck, to heart attack May 15, 2007, and then goldfen girl 8 yrs 9 months to cancer May 25, 2008. But at least I had a year each time to adjust...if that can ever really be done.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Beautiful Boy he was, and my heart is so saddened for you today. It is so hard to lose one...but two in such a short time, is just horrible beyond comprehension. I have been there, and only the beautiful memories help to carry us through.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss. Such a tough time with you losing two so close together. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. May all those wonderful, beautiful memories help to fill the hole in your heart!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, Dakota's Memorial Video is up on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB4TFLBUU8g&feature=channel_page

Thanks to everyone for your kind words...


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Dakota.  Thank you for sharing all those pictures. I can't imagine what a difficult time this is for you. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dakota, and also very saddened. Goodbye, good Dakota.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I just have to post one more picture. It is one of my favorites and features both Comet and Dakota being, well, silly.

I have a title for this picture. "Two drunk kids in a Frat house". Think about it....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Godspeed, Dakota. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Dakota, he was a beautiful boy. I watched his video with tears in my eyes, it was very touching to watch. Hugs to you and Gilmour from Sophie and me.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very Sorry for your loss, These are wonderful pictures....And the youtube Video brought tears to my eyes to..


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I love the picutres of dakota.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dakota you will be greatly missed and loved furever. Run free sweet boy.

Love the silly frat picture of the boys.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## jjcason (Jan 22, 2009)

My heart breaks for you-- Dakota was so handsome!!! I know he will be missed...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for Dakota, you and your family.


----------



## michiganmom (Mar 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss RIP Dakota.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dakota and Comet*

Nuttin:

My heart goes out to you for Dakota and Comet.

I too have lost two beloved dogs, my Samoyeds Munchkin and Gizmo were put to sleep only 6 weeks apart-this was about 9 1/2 years ago.


What a beautiful heart and soul Dakota was and is!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to just now be reading about the passing of Dakota. Having just gone through this myself, I know that words will not help. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

More gorgeous than words can say. Thank you for sharing him with us. My heart just breaks for you


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like Dakota was one great dog. He was such a handsome fella. I am so sorry that you have suffered such losses so close together. Wishing you peace in the coming days. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Dakota didn't pull through. Very sad but what a wonderful dog and fantastic photos of him. Looking forward to his video celebration. RIP Beautiful Boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Isn't it amazing how these rascals and scamps envigle their way into our hearts. And then when it counts, they are the best of the best.

Prayers for you and your family. Another sad loss for you all.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I've tried to watch Comet's and Dakota's videos, but can't. A few frames in and I'm balling. I promise to keep trying until I can make it all the way through both. Again, I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I appreciate the kind words, and believe me I understand 

It's been 3 months and I can now just about get through Comet's dry eyed. Not every time though. I've been told this means you are starting to move beyond the sadness, and starting to appreciate the fond memories instead. I believe that is so true.

It will be a while for Dakota's though. I'm still triggering at the smallest little thing around the house. Today, I'm getting myself ready to go out and clean the kennel. Normally I do it every other day, but it's silly the little things you can't bring yourself to do this early. I know there are a couple of his poops out there, and it will be the last one's I ever pick up for him.

When I'm at my desk, every time my feet are cold and I notice it, I trigger. It's because he's not in his usual spot, under my desk, keeping my feet warm.

Gilmour has started spending some of his time under the desk, and some of his time in his previously favorite spot (a little area in the printer stand, under the laser printer shelf).



paula bedard said:


> I'm so sorry. I've tried to watch Comet's and Dakota's videos, but can't. A few frames in and I'm balling. I promise to keep trying until I can make it all the way through both. Again, I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Dakota's passing. My heart goes out to you and your family. I watched the video it was a wonderful tribute to your dear boy


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

What a handsome good boy. That was a beautiful tribute and I think the "frat" picture is my favorite too. You'll see him again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One~Godspeed & Love


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for that picture  I sure hope you make money at this somehow, because you're good


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Thanks so much for that picture  I sure hope you make money at this somehow, because you're good


It's an honor to do them ~ I get paid in rooooooos to my soul.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses. Thank you very much for sharing the photos with us. Obviously, lives well lived...


----------

